# R&R Products 2 Day shipping special



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just purchased some Wetting agent tablets H2O Maximizer to add to my EZ-Flo this year and was pleasantly surprised that I was able to get 2 Day shipping for the same price as normal shipping. I went back to verify it and another product was actually cheaper with 2 Day than regular shipping.

So if you are planning on buying anything from them, NOW would be a good time as I have no idea how long it will last. I will say that I DO have an account with them, so that may be a prerequisite.

*EDIT*

I just found this on there website.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered some stuff from them around this time last year and recall that they seem to have a clear preference for the 2-day shipping option. I guess it depends on what you're ordering, but I've found that can be a blessing or a curse... like them wanting $17 in shipping for $3 in parts... :|


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I ordered some stuff from them around this time last year and recall that they seem to have a clear preference for the 2-day shipping option. I guess it depends on what you're ordering, but I've found that can be a blessing or a curse... like them wanting $17 in shipping for $3 in parts... :|


 :lol: :lol:


----------

